# K/s drain fitting



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I've never seen this fitting before, anyone have any insight? Name on it is Carlson, I'm going to replace it on Monday. Just curious.


----------



## Rexticle (Nov 12, 2011)

Is it an old drum trap? Hard to tell from the picture. 

In any case, cut that sucker out and re-pipe. Have fun.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

When in doubt, cut it out


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Take another picture of it when you cut it out please. Looks like a ci drum trap.(do those exist? Only ever seen lead and brass drum traps) But the picture behind the wall makes it really hard to tell. Interesting find. I love this kind of stuff.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It's either a drum trap or a bottle trap, I can't tell from the picture.

If the outlet is above the inlet it's a drum trap.

If the inlet and outlet are near the top, have a slight pitch and there is an internal partition it is a bottle trap.

Either case a sawzall will fix it....


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Smash it open, I wanna see the prize inside. It has a brass plug on the bottom, yes?


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Take it back to the shop for.The wall of fame


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Bottle trap, pretty common here. They usually lead to old soap traps.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Redwood said:


> It's either a drum trap or a bottle trap, I can't tell from the picture.
> 
> If the outlet is above the inlet it's a drum trap.
> 
> ...


Those are both inlets, outlet on the bottom and vent off the top


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Maybe an old sovent fitting?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I got it-it's a DO-OVER!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Cut it out at the bottom, top disinterested


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Cast diverter down the inside middle


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Interesting...

I've never seen a bottle trap with 2 inlets before but that is one....


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Not a trap, had a about a 3" tail at the bottom is why I cut it there and attached a no hub for the new ABS santee, clean out, and 60 degree offset to the vent.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Basically a different version of a double santee with a cast of patent pending on it. I guess they never got the full patent.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Debo22 said:


> Basically a different version of a double santee with a cast of patent pending on it. I guess they never got the full patent.


Oh okay the partition wasn't designed to hold water?

The pic isn't too clear....


----------



## Andy231 (Oct 19, 2015)

Boozy tee


----------

